
Go Doesn't Need Generics - Insanity
https://medium.com/@meeusdylan/go-doesnt-need-generics-6cb9cf0da9c
======
setr
I've never understood the argument that someone can use a feature to add
complexity

The problem with C++ is the various features can interplay poorly, leading to
the "subset" language issue. Presumably, golang can avoid many of the issues
caused by organic growth by looking back on such attempts.

And a couple weeks doesn't tell you much; generics are a large-scale feature.
They produce their benefit with larger codebases with more opportunities to
reuse. Like the stupidity of cli namespace pollution with parse_int and
parse_int32 and parse_int64 and parse_string and so on doesn't matter when you
have two arguments; it matters when you have a whole variety of them, and you
also want to toss in a parse_int128 which didn't come with the library.

Map and filter and so on doesn't matter much when you have 2 boilerplate
forloops; the value hits you after you've written that boilerplate 30 times.

